# Bilder zuschneiden nach dem upload



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

hallo, ich bin gerade dabei eine community aufzubauen, integriert sein soll eine votebox(vote the pic) wenn man dann auf das bild klickt, soll man direkt ins fotovoting gelangen um da das bild zu bewerten...nun zu meinem eigentlichen porblem, ich möchte eine feste größe für die bilder, damit sie ordentlich da gestellt werden.... so soll es ausschauen wenn es fertig ist...
http://www.luca-ryan.de/Bilder/Chat120.png
rechte seite oben.....weiß jemand zufälling wir ich nach dem upload die bilder zuschneiden lassen kann, so das die bilder ein festes format haben?

ich weiß das es sowas auch bei der esl gibt, habe da auch schon gefragt, aber leider keine antwort bekommen.....google sagt mir leider auch nicht viel was mir weiter hilf, sufu habe ich auch schon vergebens genutzt....

wäre euch dankbar falls mir jemand sagen kann wie das funktioniert, da ich von flash leider keine ahnung habe.....bzw. vielleicht gibt es ja ein fertigscript was ich verwenden kann?

Lieben Gruß Botox84


----------



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

nachtrag, so solls ausschauen mit dem bilder zerschneiden^^

http://www.luca-ryan.de/Bilder/esl.jpg


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. März 2008)

Hi,

bitte übe Dich ein wenig in Geduld, wenn nicht gleich jemand mit einer Antwort zur Stelle ist - Threadpushing wirkt jedenfalls eher kontraproduktiv.

In der Zwischenzeit solltest Du Dir mal die PHP-Grafikfunktionen anschauen  - insbesondere die Funktionen imagecopy bzw. imagecopyresampled dürften für Dich interessant sein.

Gruß
.


----------



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

danke, aber da war ich schon vor ca. 1 stunde.......


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. März 2008)

... und wo liegt dann das konkrete Problem? Sende vom Benutzer ausgewählte Breite, Höhe und Ausschnittsposition per POST mit, und verwende diese Daten als Parameter für Quell- und Zielausschnitt.

... oder geht es Dir eher um das Frontend (sprich: Auswahl des Zuschneidebereichs durch den Benutzer)? Dann wären wir aber wieder bei html, JavaScript oder Flash (je nach Wunschclient).

Gruß
.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (2. März 2008)

Evtl. einfacher mit Flash. Dann falsches Forum.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. März 2008)

> Dann falsches Forum.


Da wurde der Thread ursprünglich veröffentlicht - dem Threadersteller ging es aber anscheinend nicht um eine nichtdestruktive Maskierung, sondern um die dauerhafte Änderung der Bilddaten nach dem Upload ...

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich ihn nicht wieder zurückschieben würde, aber zuerst muss geklärt werden, um welches Problem es genau geht (Zuschnitt auf dem Server, Auswahl des Zuschnittbereichs auf dem Client, bzw. Maskierung).
.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (2. März 2008)

Oh das wusste ich nicht. Tut mir leid.
Naja, ihm könnte vielleicht das hier weiterhelfen, falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

Danke, das ihr euch meiner problemen annimmt....

Ich möchte eigentlich das das bild durch den user geschnitten werden kann, quasie eine dauerhafte veränderung des bildes....

leider reichen meine php kenntnisse nicht mehr aus....hab schon einge stunden deshalb in google verbracht, ohne erfolg....sämtliche themen habe ich in verschiedenen foren eröffnet, keine kann mir richtig weiter helfen.....

am liebsten hätte ich es so, wie auf dem bild was ich gepostet habe^^


----------



## l0c4lh05t (2. März 2008)

Botox84 hat gesagt.:


> Danke, das ihr euch meiner problemen annimmt....
> 
> Ich möchte eigentlich das das bild durch den user geschnitten werden kann, quasie eine dauerhafte veränderung des bildes....
> 
> ...



Das Bild hier?
PHP ist serverseitig und solche Interaktionen mit Auswahlrahmen und vielen bunten Farben ist damit überhaupt nicht realisierbar. Flash (oder Java?)


----------



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

ja, genau das bild, es ist kein flash, laut rechter maustaste, würde mir flash angezeigt werden...vielleicht ist es pear oder sowas.....ich weiß es halt nicht genau^^


----------



## l0c4lh05t (2. März 2008)

PEAR macht aus PHP noch längst keine clientseitige Skriptsprache oO

Tut mir leid, aber ich habe keine Lust mich extra für den Mist zu registrieren, sonst würde ich selber gucken, was es ist.

Vielleicht möchtest du dir ja mal den Quelltext anschauen...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. März 2008)

Hi,

ein Beispiel für einen solchen Auswahlrahmen habe ich hier (klick) schon einmal gepostet. Wende das Ding auf Dein Foto an, und sende die Koordinaten an Dein PHP-Script - ab da geht es dann mit imagecopy weiter.

Achtung: Um das Bild in Flash anzuzeigen, musst Du es zuerst hoch - und dann wieder herunterladen; das Prozedere sähe also z.B. so aus:
 Bild auswählen (z.B. in Flash mit dem FileReference-Objekt) und hochladen


 Bild wieder herunterladen, und im Flashfilm anzeigen


 Bild zuschneiden lassen, und per Klick auf "ok" die Koordinaten (zusammen mit der Bild-URL, falls Du diese nicht sowieso in einer Session gespeichert hast) an Dein PHP-Script senden


 per PHP die Zuschneidung per imagecopy vornehmen


 Bild ggf. wieder ausgeben, um das Ergebnis anzuzeigen

Gruß
.


----------



## Botox84 (2. März 2008)

Danke @ all,ich habe ein script gefunden was perfekt dafür ist und nur ein kleines bissle umgeschrieben werden muss, damit das biild immer quadratisch ist:

hier mal der link zur vorschau:

http://www.dhtmlgoodies.com/scripts/image-crop/image-crop.html

und hier der link zum download:http://www.dhtmlgoodies.com/index.html?whichScript=image-crop


----------

